# Mac OS X on PC based system?



## xyoursweet666x (Jan 1, 2009)

is it possible to format Windows 7 and install a Mac OS? thanks

pc info

Intel Quad 2.33
2GB Ram
Geforce 9800gtx superlocked


----------



## xyoursweet666x (Jan 1, 2009)

sorry title should have said " windows based system "


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

No.

Per Apple's EULA, it is illegal to install Mac OS X on any system that does not have Apple-based hardware.


----------



## Edfrommars (Feb 24, 2007)

Just to be clear, the EULA is a contract between an end user and Apple, and in no way carries the same power as the law. While there may be consequences to breaking the contract (i.e. no updates to OSX), it won't land you in jail.

The problem is that you need to get past encryption to install OSX on non-Apple computers, and this may breach the DMCA. In this case, you would be breaking the law.

Source: http://lowendmac.com/ed/fox/09ff/hackintosh-legality.html

Disclaimer: I am not a lawyer. This is not legal advice. You are responsible for your own actions.


----------



## azariah007 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ah yeah! I'm sure there a lot of us out there who want to do this but it is illegal if you want to take your life into your own hands don't do it here find somewhere where they are willing to discuss this sought of thing! I've spotted some other threads around this site that have been shut down. My advice *do it yourself*. and move along.

PS I have seen some websites with tutorials on them let's just say I wouldn't recommend taunting death. Unless your willing to face the consequences of getting caught! I'm chicken! OR RATHER have a healthy sense of international law!


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I think you're all forgetting one thing. Apple is a hardware company, not a software company. They made the OS for their computers, not others. Unlike Microsoft, who is a software company, it actually does hurt Apple in the wallet when you install their OS on a non apple-labeled computer. I mean, why do you think the Mac OS is so much cheaper in price than Windows? Because Apple makes the bulk of their money from computers, not software. By installing Mac OS X on a different computer, you're taking the food out of the mouths of all the employees at Apple.

Do the right thing, don't make their families go hungry.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

closing thread - answer given - against apples EULA and so we cannot discuss further


----------

